# RIP My Princess Chalupa



## 44palmer (Jul 17, 2011)

I am devastated at the sudden death of my beloved chihuahua Chalupa. She died on Friday July 15,2011. I had taken her to the park with my other two dogs. She was actually walking around alot more than she usually does. She was going to be 12 years old next month on the 24th. I was sitting on the picnic table looked over at her and she had her head in an odd position I called her name and she suddenly collapsed foam coming from her mouth and seizing. I picked her up and rushed her to the vet as fast as possible. When I got there she was still in the same seizure still foaming at her mouth. The vet came out maybe 5 to 10 minutes later and told me she had passed. That her heart stopped, they did CPR and couldn't get her to come back....This chihuahua was like no other. She was the sweetest most laid back chihuahua ever. Everyone loved her especially me...I am sooo devastated and I feel as if a piece of me is gone....They feel she could have possibly had a stroke since she was usually sedatary and now was walking alot...It was just suppose to be such a great day that ended in complete devastation. I don't think I can ever think about ever replacing her...She was too PERFECT...Thank you for listening...RIP my Princess Chalupa...MOMMY LOVES YOU FOREVER!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  x


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of your sweet Chalupa's passing. It's always so hard to have a beloved pet die. RIP little girl, she will be waiting for you at the rainbow bridge. 

Give yourself time to grieve and you may find you are able to love another. I have had so many dogs, and a part of me dies with each of them, but my heart is big enough to welcome another in. But, if you find that you can't, that is ok, too. Do what is the best for you. *hugs*


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

What a sad, sad, story...so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## GramToMax (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry. It's always hard to lose one of our babies.


----------



## 44palmer (Jul 17, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for the condolences.... I am in total disbelief....I am in the process of selling my house and it was being shown so I packed up my 3 dogs and bird to go hang out at the park for the hour it would take for the house to be shown...HOW could this have happened and WHO has something happen to them like this??? MEEEE!!!! I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS HAPPENED!!!! Chalupa was the sweetest little thing EVER!!!...... I miss her terribly!!! OHHH WHY!!!!! WHY?!?!? :'(


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Judi I am so sorry (((((HUGS))))), many of us here have lost a fur baby or two so we can understand what you are going through....R.I.P Chalupa


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

What a shock for you ,i'm so sorry "hugs"


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww soooo sorry for your loss x


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

How sad! So sorry for your loss! This is a devastating tragedy, but it sounds like she had a great life with plenty of love. Sometimes there's no rhyme or reason why things happen, but know in you're heart that you gave this baby the best life she could have.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

**HUGS** condolences to you..... losing a beloved always breaks hearts.....


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

My sympathies to you.
My Poco passed at my side. He was 14. He had heart issues but I hoped he
was on the road to recovery.

It was three years ago and hes on my mind every day.
It took so long to begin to get past aching. 
There are a lot of us here that know what you are feeling and going through.

Rest In Peace little angel.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Judi, there is no answer to 'why'. Just remember her as she was. Yes, I too had a almost 10 year old die in my livingroom. She made a poop, walked toward me, and just rolled over on her side and died. Yes, I know the feeling of horror. My chi was sick with a lung disease, but I had no idea she was that ill. I hope with each passing day, you will remember Chalupa's funny ways and what a special dog she was. Sue


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss  just remember that she lived the best possible life, with people that loved her dearly.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

So sorry.It is hard to loose a beloved pet.It will get better with time I promise.


----------



## Dixie Belle (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. (((hugs)))


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss...such a shock for you....


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss!
The pain is really awful losing a much loved part of the family, i feel for you.
I know you wont even be entertaining the idea right now, but maybe one day you will feel ready to love and be loved by these wonderful wee souls again.
Look after yourself and take the time to grieve.

R.I.P sweet Chalupa. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Very sad,sorry for you loss. She sounds like a lovely girl. Just remember you gave her the best life filled with love. RIP Chalupa.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

So very sorry for Chalupa. She had nice long life. Hugs to you.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Ava (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about Princess Chalupa's passing. I'm glad you were there for her when she went into the seizure. She will never be replaced, but maybe one day you can open up your heart and home to a new pup. Every dog is different, and someday you may meet another who is perfect in their own way. I just made myself cry. Thinking back to my perfect boy who died a few years back and then thinking to my girls now. They are all perfect. But they are nothing alike.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

My condolences to you. I am sure she is in a lovely place. I won't say anything, because as much as I'd like to, it just takes time to be able to accept and adjust. I really feel for your loss!


----------



## *Amber* (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. xxx


----------

